# where's my water &cm9



## bha19 (Feb 18, 2012)

I have both the free and paid versions of where's my water? and they worked fine in cm7 but not on cm9. Is there a fix for this as my other apps I downloaded seem to work (pinball and cheese tower for example)?


----------



## xnap30 (Dec 24, 2011)

That just means the developer for that application did not implement support for Android 4.0 ICS yet.

CM9 is ICS
CM7 is GB


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

The free version works fine for me. Just a little slow to load.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

sandman said:


> The free version works fine for me. Just a little slow to load.


I can say the same.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

bha19 said:


> I have both the free and paid versions of where's my water? and they worked fine in cm7 but not on cm9. Is there a fix for this as my other apps I downloaded seem to work (pinball and cheese tower for example)?


This might help:


----------



## dchamero (Aug 21, 2011)

NO need to edit anything.... I have the paid version and it works fine.... it should be a problem with your installation... Are you running ALpha2?


----------



## bha19 (Feb 18, 2012)

Now that I got wifi working the app now works, but that is strange since I did not do anything different, but load time is long for each stage.


----------



## moheysaleh (Feb 10, 2012)

bha19 said:


> Now that I got wifi working the app now works, but that is strange since I did not do anything different, but load time is long for each stage.


I have the paid version and it only works when wifi is on! weird!!


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

I haven't specifically tried this when my wireless was off... this was actually one of the applications I tested both CM7 and CM9 with...


----------



## bha19 (Feb 18, 2012)

moheysaleh said:


> I have the paid version and it only works when wifi is on! weird!!


with cm7 it worked without wifi as well


----------



## weta (Aug 25, 2011)

WMW on CM9 will only work if wifi is connected. It's a bit slow to load between screens but works well other than that.
It was awfully slow on CM9a0.6 but worked perfectly on CM7, even without wifi.


----------

